# PowerBook oder MacBook Pro?

## neonblind

Hallo,

ich bin wirklich ratlos. Ich wollte mir am Dienstag abend bei Apple ein neues PowerBook G4 15" mit ner 100gig Platte mit 7200rpm kaufen.

Just in diesem Moment hatte wohl Steve Jobs in San Francisco verkündet, dass es das erste Intel Dual Core Powerbook geben wird, denn der freundliche Herr am Telefon wollte mir gleich dieses verkaufen.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja unbedingt eine PPC Architektur. Aber irgendwie packt mich die Neugier. 

Was meint ihr? Lohnt sich der Schritt in Richtung Neuland? Oder sollte ich puritanisch bei meiner alten Entscheidung bleiben?

Das Ding ist, dass mit einem Studentenrabatt, das MacBook Pro für mich sogar billiger wäre.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Jetzt noch aufne sterbende Archtitektur zu setzen kommt mir irgendwie doof vor, allerdings habbich im leben kein ppc mit linux betrieben, weiß also auch nich was mir entgeht  :Smile: 

----------

## bbgermany

nun ja, die idee eines intel basierten mac ist schon recht interessant. jedoch haben wir hier auf arbeit eine openpower 720 mit 1x1.66GHz CPU (insgesamt 4 virtuelle durch SMT und dualcore) und ich muss sagen, dass ich diese maschine noch nie über 10% cpu auslastung bekommen habe. leider haben wir gentoo nicht zum laufen bekommen (sch.. hdd-controller) aber mac oder ppc ist immer was nettes.

auf der anderen seite hast du das problem, wenn du mal nen x86 game zocken möchtest, wirst du das nicht wirklich immer auf dem mac zum laufen bekommen. gleiches gilt natürlich auch für normale x86 programme  :Sad: 

vielleicht hast du ja glück, dass die preise extrem purzeln für die ppc-macs und dann würde ich zuschlagen, denn ersatzteile und softwaresupport wollen die (laut meiner letzten informationen) bis mindestens 2009 aufrechterhalten, und dann ist eh wieder zeit für ne neue "hütte"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Florian.K

Na ja, wie Lange wird denn die ppc Architektur von Gentoo unterstützt?

Und warum soll man nicht jedes x86 Programm da zum Laufen bekommen?

----------

## bbgermany

 *Florian.K wrote:*   

> Und warum soll man nicht jedes x86 Programm da zum Laufen bekommen?

 

ich spreche nicht von programmen, wo der source-code verfügbar ist (ob wohl es da auch ein paar experten gibt, die unbedingt x86 spezifisch programmiert haben/programmieren, ich sag nur einer der ersten linux kernel, wo angefragt wurde ob das auch auf einnem alpha oder einer sun läuft  :Wink: ) sondern den meisten closed source apps  :Sad:  die es ja leider zu genüge gibt.

----------

## hoschi

 *Florian.K wrote:*   

> Na ja, wie Lange wird denn die ppc Architektur von Gentoo unterstützt?
> 
> Und warum soll man nicht jedes x86 Programm da zum Laufen bekommen?

 

Apple ist nicht der einzige der PPC-Prozessoren verbaut, die ganzen IBM p/iSeries basieren auf PPC-Prozessoren (Open-Desktop-Workstation auch). Der Cell-Prozessor wird den Power5-Prozessoren ja schon bald nachfolgen, die Playstation3 und die ersten Workstations werden wohl in einem halben Jahr anklopfen, vielleicht (hoffentlich, den es wäre interessant) auch später Desktops und Laptops. Letzteres ist wohl mehr Wunsch als Denken, aber es wäre sehr interessant, und wenn das Ding für eine PlayStation geeignet ist, dann wird sie es mir auch tun  :Wink: 

Jedenfalls besser als eine rein x86-TCPA dominiert Intel-Welt, den gewissen "Reiz" hat Apple auf jeden Fall verloren, außerdem wäre Apple so mittelfristig die einzige TCPA freie Plattform gewesen. Apple war oder ist eine der wenigen großen TCPA-Gegner, aber IBM hätte klar sein müssen das man Apple nicht so lange ohne Laptop-Prozessor stehen lassen darf, wahrscheinlich kalkuliertes Risiko.

PS: Sparc ist wohl kaum weiter verbreitet als PPC, und die kriegt auch keiner Tod - schlimmer als ein Athlon-Thunderbird mit halb zerbröckelten DIE  :Wink: 

----------

## Florian.K

Hm, ja du hast sicherlich recht, allerdings bleibt die frage, ob dann noch viele software portiert wird, wenn es immer weniger gibt, das is halt meine befürchtung.

----------

## hoschi

Also proprietäre sicher nur noch durch IBM selbst, Open-Source sollte dagegen so gut "wie kein Problem" darstellen, in nächster Zeit - bevor sich dann auch dort die Karavane richtung Cell in Bewegung setzt.

----------

## bbgermany

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> PS: Sparc ist wohl kaum weiter verbreitet als PPC, und die kriegt auch keiner Tod - schlimmer als ein Athlon-Thunderbird mit halb zerbröckelten DIE 

 

da wird ja auch momentan stark dran gearbeitet, da selbst sun mitbekommen hat (ja es gibt immernoch wunder) dass man auch mit opensource "arbeiten" kann.

leider sieht es aber wirklich mittel- oder langfristig so aus, als wenn die sparc umgebung sterben wird  :Sad: 

mit dem laptop-cpu bedarf im bereich ppc kann ich dir nur zustimmen. das problem ist aber wirklich, dass die ppc/ppc64 architektur bei ibm wirklich mehr für den i5/pSeries bereich gedacht war/ist und wie das mit großen schiffen so ist, einmal in fahrt lässt sich der kurs nicht so einfach ändern.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *neonblind wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin wirklich ratlos. Ich wollte mir am Dienstag abend bei Apple ein neues PowerBook G4 15" mit ner 100gig Platte mit 7200rpm kaufen.
> 
> Just in diesem Moment hatte wohl Steve Jobs in San Francisco verkündet, dass es das erste Intel Dual Core Powerbook geben wird, denn der freundliche Herr am Telefon wollte mir gleich dieses verkaufen.
> ...

 

ich würde das MacBook Pro nehmen..werde mir sehr wahrscheinlich auch eins zulegen...kla..neu ist nicht gleich besser..aber was willst du mit einem "veraltetem system" !?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ConiKost

http://www.pctipp.ch/webnews/wn/32190.asp

----------

## hoschi

Mir wäre eine Sperre die die ersten Bits auf eine Windows-CD erkennt gerade recht, Windows auf einem Mac ist eine Vergewaltigung!

Wobei, Mac? Es ist kein Mac, sondern ein PC - noch schlimmer, ein IBM-Kompatibler PC mit x86 Prozesser *buahahha*

Sicher rotieren einige Mac-Fanboys in ihren Trollgräbern  :Very Happy: 

Ich weiß, ich bin gemein.

----------

## hoschi

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   PS: Sparc ist wohl kaum weiter verbreitet als PPC, und die kriegt auch keiner Tod - schlimmer als ein Athlon-Thunderbird mit halb zerbröckelten DIE  
> 
> da wird ja auch momentan stark dran gearbeitet, da selbst sun mitbekommen hat (ja es gibt immernoch wunder) dass man auch mit opensource "arbeiten" kann.
> 
> leider sieht es aber wirklich mittel- oder langfristig so aus, als wenn die sparc umgebung sterben wird 
> ...

 

Wobei der Ansatz der neuen SparcIV ja ganz ähnlich zum Cell ist, könnte noch interessant werden. Aber da muss Sun sich schon anstrengen.

----------

## bbgermany

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Mir wäre eine Sperre die die ersten Bits auf eine Windows-CD erkennt gerade recht, Windows auf einem Mac ist eine Vergewaltigung!
> 
> Wobei, Mac? Es ist kein Mac, sondern ein PC - noch schlimmer, ein IBM-Kompatibler PC mit x86 Prozesser *buahahha*
> 
> Sicher rotieren einige Mac-Fanboys in ihren Trollgräbern 
> ...

 

aber gerecht  :Very Happy: 

und sun muss sich wirklich antrengen um bei der heutzutage vorherrschenden gigaherzgeilheit, um auch weiterhin mitspielen zu können  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

Nun ja, die WIntel-Daus hatten ja schon ihre Schwierigkeiten den Pentium-M zu akzeptieren, aber Intel muss ja jetzt selber den Tatsachen auf dem Desktop in die Augen schaun. Moores-Law kann man nicht nur auf MHz aufbauen.

Da freut sich wer, der heisst AMD...

----------

## bbgermany

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Da freut sich wer, der heisst AMD...

 

jap, und ich sag nur: signatur  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Mein Desktop wird auch von einem hochgezüchteten Athlon-XP Mobile befeuert, das Ding macht locker 70Grad und mehr  :Very Happy: 

Ein Athlon ist wie einer Kakerlake, dass Ding kriegst du nicht tod. Im Laptop ist es ein Pentium-M mit PCI-Express, da es damals (noch unter IBM) keine Turion64 gab, aber selbst dann hätte ich vielleicht den Pentium-3 Erben bevorzugt (weger den Grafik+WLAN, es fehlt AMD wirklich ein paar Standards in Bezug auf die Hardware).

----------

## SkaaliaN

IBM Thinkpad T43 rulez  :Wink: 

----------

## borsdel

moinsens,

wie ist das denn nun: damals war ich überrascht, dass apple in x86 einsteigt und vor kurzem fasziniert über die specs des macbook pro (dachte so bei mir, apple hätte nen wirklich dicken deal mit intel gedreht von wegen die "ersten" mit centrino dual core), nun sehe ich aber von anderen notebookherstellern ähnliche ankündigungen... und ich selber einfach net aktuell informiert, da kein fernseher und allergie auf troll-foren *löl*

also, ab wann ist das macbook pro nun wirklich lieferbar und wie steht es mit der konkurrenz (da wir ja nu hier im gentoo-forum sind, ist mac os nicht oberste priorität)???

mfg borsdel

----------

## neonblind

ich weiß nur, dass ibm (lenovo) bereits das t60 und das x60 rausbringt. im vergleich zum macbook pro überzeugen sie mich leider nicht wirklich:

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-62475

http://www5.pc.ibm.com/at/products.nsf/$wwwPartNumLookup/_UD044AT?OpenDocument

mir sind halt sachen wie auflösung und dvd-brenner wichtiger als 0,2ghz mehr. außerdem wäre das macbook billiger:

http://www.computer-nachrichten.de/hardware/artikel/2006/lenovo_thinkpad_t60.html

und ich mag keine intel grafik-karten...

laut apple.de-store wird das macbook ab februar ausgeliefert. versandzeit liegt bei 7-10 tagen

----------

## hoschi

 *Scup wrote:*   

> IBM Thinkpad T43 rulez 

 

IBM ThinkPad R52 rulez  :Wink: 

Zum Thema:

Es ist Lenovo, der Name ThinkPad und das IBM-Logo (sowie deren Werbeauftritt) sind lediglich für fünf Jahre verkauft worden, und natürlich das gesamte Know-How IBMs und das damals noch makelose Image. 

Ein Laptop von Lenovo würde ich mir allerdings nicht kaufen, erstens weil es eben nicht mehr BigBlue ist sondern eine chinesische Klitsche (gut, zusammengeschraubt wurde es schon immer in China), zweitens weil die Horrorstorys über den inzwischen aus Deutschland nach Tschechien verlagerten Support  (IBM) es einem kalt den Rücken runterlaufen lassen, früher hat man ja noch prallen dürfen mit der fünf Jahre langen Ersatzteilversorgung.

Ja, ich nehme IBM eigentlich alles übel was im Jahr '05 abgelaufen ist, die BWR ist nicht alles.

Man kann auf dem x86 Markt nicht mit der Preispolitik von Apple Gewinne erwarten, selbst wenn die Produkte und der Service Weltklasse sind. Dazu noch die Entlassungen in Deutschland, weil es gerade günstig waren wegen den amerikanischen Steuergesetzen. Dann noch die Verlagerung des Support weg aus Deutschland. Noch dazu der Verkauf des wohl Imageträchtigsten Unternehmensteils, der ThinkPads. Apple hat man eigentlich rausgeekelt, wäre nur gerecht wenn die Apfel-Jungs IBM Spitzenplatz in der neuen Heise-Umfrage bekommen (da war IBM letztes mal noch erster, vor Apple).

Vielleicht sehe ich das zu sehr auf der Perspektive eines Fanboys und SPDlers.

<edit> Ups, total vergessen:

Die neuen Apple Laptops gibts ab Februar, die volle Versorung mit Spezial-Anwendungen von Seiten Appels ab März

----------

## neonblind

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dazu noch die Entlassungen in Deutschland, weil es gerade günstig waren wegen den amerikanischen Steuergesetzen. Dann noch die Verlagerung des Support weg aus Deutschland. 
> 
> Vielleicht sehe ich das zu sehr auf der Perspektive eines Fanboys und SPDlers.

 

ja! kapitalismus ist überall! das solltest du doch als spdler wissen? es sind nicht immer die "bösen amerikaner" die andere ausbeuten und profit machen... aber das ist ein anderes thema.

die sache ist die, dass ich bis gestern noch ein thinkpad r50 besaß. nur war das alles andere als mobil. für die uni fast ungeeignet.

hinzukommt, dass ich letztes jahr tatsächlich auf den service von ibm angewiesen war und echt enttäuscht wurde. das fing damit an, dass ich mein gerät selbst in die werkstatt fahren durfte und endete mit einer verloren gegangen originalrechnung, weil die leute da einfach nicht zu hören konnten. von den kosten rede ich lieber nicht...

naja, ich glaube, ich werde den sprung wagen und mir das macbook bestellen. dauert halt nur ein weilchen

----------

## hoschi

Na, was habe ich den gesagt  :Wink: 

Aber wenn es um Größe geht (und du nicht zeichnest oder modelst): iBook 12'

Dazu einer dieser Stoffhülen, kann man bequem in den Rucksack schmeißen und mitnehmen  :Smile: 

----------

## neonblind

naja, ich gebe schon zu, dass die optik eine rolle spielt. ich werde mit den ibooks einfach nicht warm.

außerdem hatte mein r50 eine auflösung von 1440x1024, was ich nicht mehr missen möchte

----------

## hoschi

Ich mag die iBooks total, ich verstehe immer gar nicht wie man sich etwas anderes als ein Apple (stylisch), Sony (pimp) oder ein IBM (Men in Black) kaufen kann. Ich gewinne eher den Eindruck, die Laptops von Acer, Samsung, Asus und Co. werden immer hässlicher.vGerade diese verschiedenfarbigen Designs, mit geriffelten Oberflächen usw. *bäh*

Ich mag einfach wenn das Objekt der nerdigen Begierde eine klares "Statement" rüber bringt, allerdings empfinde ich die 1024x768 inzwischen auch als zu klein, was aber auch an den ganzen Applets und den neuerdings dreistufigen Gnome-Menü liegt.

----------

## neonblind

ich habe mich soeben noch mal schlau gemacht: apple wird die macbooks ab der 3. februar woche 2006 ausliefern. wenn mensch jetzt noch bestellt, bekommt er/sie das gute stück noch in der letzten februar woche.

----------

## derflo

Ich warte auch schon sehensüchtig auf die neuen MacBooks....

----------

## Cenrim

 *Ctrl+Alt+Del wrote:*   

> Jetzt noch aufne sterbende Archtitektur zu setzen kommt mir irgendwie doof vor, allerdings habbich im leben kein ppc mit linux betrieben, weiß also auch nich was mir entgeht 

 

Xbox360 - multicore ppc

PS3 - well, Cell könnte man noch ppc nennen

Blades mit Cell

ich glaub, von IBM soll bald der power6 kommen

genesi arbeitet an nem board fürn dual 970MP (die babys, die in nem quad powermac stecken) [wovon ich umbedingt eins in n gehäuse von ner alten IBM RISC Station basteln will   :Twisted Evil: ]

PA Semi, was von Ex-DEC-Leuten gegründetes, bastelt an was, das sie PWRficient nennen (sowas in nem notebook?    :Twisted Evil: )

welche arch stirb hier? ^^

und suns UltraSPARC-T1 hört sich auch nich grad so an, als sei der nich mehr konkurrenzfähig.. 8cores, je 4 threads..sw33t..

leider wirste aufm intelMac erstma kein linux booten können, bis wer sich ma richtig mit intels EFI zeuch ausnandergesetzt und n passenden bootloader zusammenhackt

und gentoo mit nem x86-macos keyword (also portage auf nem OS X86)... hf!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ro

ich empfehl die PPC nicht. Intel CPUs sind um einiges weiter entwickelt, und wie Steve Jobs schon gesagt hat werden die neuen Modelle um bis zu 4x schneller sein. (das glaub ich auch wieder nicht, aber ppc ist trotzdem nicht zu empfehlen, v.a. wenn ein dualcore die alternative wäre)

----------

## Cenrim

ro: wenn du mit weiterentwickelt das ausgleichen von 20 jahren altlasten meinst..  :Wink: 

haja, dafür hamse sich in den letzten jahren auch immer wieder schöne neue sachen ausgedacht ^^

allerdings is ein vergleich von nem G4 gegen n intel core auch schon nich mehr fair, so alt wie der G4 schon is.

da isses klar das der intel überlegen is.

der einzige nachteil am MacBook is, dasses kein Firewire 800 hat.

evtl is die hardware noch n bissl buggy, aber dafür isse ordentlich designt.

das linux sich booten lässt ist nur eine frage der zeit (wobei ich von mind einem gentoo Linux user weiß, der bei OS X geblieben ist  :Wink: ) und das wireless scheint was zu sein, was sich in die bcm43xx reihe gehört, also gibs dafür auch schon benutzbare linuxtreiber. 

ich frag mich grad, wies mit der iSight aussieht, weil die ja keine original iSight is, is ja statt über firewire über usb angebunden is.. haja, erstma überhaupt n linux booten..   :Rolling Eyes: 

und ich werd sicher noch n paar jahre mit meinem 1.2GHz 12" iBook unterwegs sein ^^

----------

